# Selling cubes in Singapore. While stocks last.



## KyLilyCuber (Jul 28, 2013)

I have all types of cubes and puzzles, email:[email protected] number :82678079 We will talk and meet at a place convenient for both of us(Mrt station etc)


----------



## Genesis (Jul 28, 2013)

I believe posting a list of cubes you're selling would be easier


----------



## KyLilyCuber (Aug 9, 2013)

I sell everything haha, I have the Fangshi 54.6mm all color combinations . How may I Adress you? Are you interested in buying cubes?


----------

